# Finally a turbo for the 3.5 swap



## Ace99899 (Nov 11, 2008)

I was reading the other day that a turbo had finally been fabed for the 3.5 swap for the sentra spec v. I talked to the guy about how he did it, and am fabing my own now. I have the 3.5 motor now, and can't wait to get the turbo fabed up for it.

I will post pictures as i get further along for those of you interested


Ace


----------



## Ace99899 (Nov 11, 2008)

Just wanted to add that it is the VQ30 engine not the VQ35 engine.


----------

